# lftp e hangup di mirroring e/o ls

## funkoolow

salve,

da qualche tempo il glorioso lftp con cui facevo il mirroring dei miei siti ha smesso di funzionare.

in pratica, riesco a fare il login remoto ma al momento dell'inizio del mirroring mi rimane tutto appeso:

```
funkserver funkoolow # lftp

lftp :~> open ftp://[X:X]@www.sabazialug.org

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> set ftp:list-options -a

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> set ssl:verify-certificate off

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> lcd /var/www/webhosted/sablug.org/

lcd ok, cwd locale=/var/www/webhosted/sablug.org

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> mirror -ce /htdocs/

Getting directory contents (3213) [In attesa della risposta...]

```

lo stesso anche se provo a fare un semplice ls:

```
funkserver funkoolow # lftp

lftp :~> open ftp://[X:X]@www.sabazialug.org

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> set ftp:list-options -a

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> set ssl:verify-certificate off

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> ls

`ls' at 0 [In attesa della risposta...]

```

qualche tempo fa (a occhio direi prima dell'ultimo update alla 4.3.1), non mi dava nessun problema e non credo sia un fatto di hosting remoto perchè mi capita un pò su tutti quelli su cui ho provato...

ho anche provato con il più semplice ftp e lì non salta fuori nessun problema...

qualche suggerimento o compagno di sventura?

grazie a chiunque in anticipo  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

provato con 

```
set ftp:ssl-allow false

```

per capire se SSL che ha problemi. Puo' capitare su una linea con molto packet loss. SSL è sensibile anche a perdite non elevate

----------

## ago

Segui il consiglio di ordex e/o in alternativa lascia inalterata la conf e fai un downgrade per verificare che la precedente versione funzioni. Nel caso in cui si verificasse quest'ultima cosa, fai report su bugzilla

----------

## funkoolow

```
funkserver funkoolow # lftp

lftp :~> open ftp://X:X@www.sabazialug.org

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> set ftp:ssl-allow false

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> ls

`ls' at 0 [In attesa della risposta...]
```

niente, però ho notato qualcosa di strano nella gestione dei caratteri:

```
lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> pwd

ftp://X:X@www.sabazialug.org/%2Fhtdocs
```

controllando bene anche sui messaggi di benvenuto da filezilla sembra che l'utf-8 faccia qualche casino:

```
Stato:   Risoluzione dell'indirizzo IP www.sabazialug.org in corso

Stato:   Connessione a 217.64.195.220:21...

Stato:   Connessione stabilita, in attesa del messaggio di benvenuto...

Risposta:   220 ProFTPD 1.3.3a Server (Debian) [::ffff:217.64.195.220]

Comando:   SYST

Risposta:   215 UNIX Type: L8

Comando:   FEAT

Risposta:   211-Features:

Risposta:    MDTM

Risposta:    MFMT

Risposta:    LANG en-US

Risposta:    TVFS

Risposta:    UTF8

Risposta:    MFF modify;UNIX.group;UNIX.mode;

Risposta:    MLST modify*;perm*;size*;type*;unique*;UNIX.group*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.owner*;

Risposta:    REST STREAM

Risposta:    SIZE

Risposta:   211 Fine

Comando:   OPTS UTF8 ON

Risposta:   200 UTF8 attivato

Stato:   Connesso

Stato:   Lettura elenco cartelle...

Comando:   PWD

Stato:   Ricevuta una sequenza di caratteri non valida, UTF-8 disabilitato. Seleziona l'opzione UTF-8 in Gestione Siti per forzare UTF-8.

Risposta:   257 "/htdocs" è la directory corrente

Comando:   TYPE I

Risposta:   200 Tipo impostato a I

Comando:   PASV

Risposta:   227 Entering Passive Mode (217,64,195,220,210,200).

Comando:   MLSD

Risposta:   150 Apertura della connessione dati in modalità ASCII per MLSD 

Risposta:   226 Trasferimento completato

Stato:   Contenuto cartella letto con successo
```

nel frattempo ho anche provato con una versione precedente su una centos recente (in portage mi sembra che abbiano rimosso tutte le versioni precedenti la 4.3.1) ma il problema persiste:

```
[root@sviluppo funk]# yum info lftp

Loaded plugins: fastestmirror, presto

Loading mirror speeds from cached hostfile

 * base: it.centos.contactlab.it

 * extras: it.centos.contactlab.it

 * updates: it.centos.contactlab.it

Installed Packages

Name       : lftp

Arch       : i686

Version    : 4.0.9

Release    : 1.el6

Size       : 2.3 M

Repo       : installed

From repo  : base
```

```
[root@sviluppo funk]# lftp

lftp :~> open ftp://X:X@www.sabazialug.org

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> pwd

ftp://X:X@www.sabazialug.org

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> cd htdocs

Interruzione

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> pwd

ftp://X:X@www.sabazialug.org/%2Fhtdocs

lftp X@www.sabazialug.org:~> ls

`ls' at 0 [Cambio la directory remota...]
```

qualche altro suggerimento?

----------

## funkoolow

mi permetto il lusso di quest'unico up, scusatemi anticipatamente ma proprio non sto riuscendo a venirne a capo  :Sad: 

----------

